
Why “Safe Harbor” Laws Are Disastrous For Free Speech - Garbage
http://torrentfreak.com/why-safe-harbor-laws-are-disastrous-for-free-speech-111225/
======
nextparadigms
Once SOPA and PIPA are killed, maybe we should push for eliminating DMCA. It's
time to stop being reactive by waiting until MPAA/RIAA come up with a new law,
and start being pro-active and push back against them with the elimination of
DMCA, elimination of the ridiculous and shameless century old copyright terms,
and so on.

And also start pushing for stronger fair use and laws that will protect
Internet freedom and will make illegal proposing laws like SOPA in the future.

------
ThaddeusQuay2
As soon as a company accepts the burden of safe harbor, it can no longer claim
to be a common carrier, and that's the beginning of the endless slippery
slope. Every new law just piles on the nonsense. Corporations are agents of
the government because they exist at the government's pleasure, so they can't
do anything which is overtly against the government's wishes. That's why
Internet censorship prevails, and why it will likely continue.

